#   >       43

## ra4ase

.
http://www.ua4fn.ru/radio/gu74b3.htm
       -140
  ... :wink:

----------


## _VLAD_

.          80 .  ,  ,  ,   .     . , ,  ,    ,         .   -  .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

RA3DP.   (      ),  .  ""    ,    -43 ( ,        . , , ,   ,  ,   - . ,    - ,    ,   .   .     - formely SpB     -  -     ).  ""       13,56  ( ,   3-34)  4- ,     .     .           (  )  .      (           )!    home-made PA        ( ), ,   CW ( SSB           ,       . , -,  .  . ... ,       !       SSB ). ...     TX .     .    HAM-radio     . XN1KE  .  80   599     PA.   14  ",    -  !" ( , ..   ). 
    .  -    , ,  .       "".  -  .    .   .       .  , ,   ,     .  .   .    10   -   .        ,          (  ! -   )...

----------


## ra4ase

,     - .           -140.                     -140.             .    ,    .   ""     -50               .          ,      ""   ,      ,  ,             -   .        -         ?          ,         .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

"     ,     ..."

  ,   ,      (        ,    .   :  , ,  .     ).

----------


## RU9CA

> .


 -  :Smile: 
,  -    :Smile: 
 = !
 -         :Smile: 

..     -      !   :Super:

----------

.         .     .   ,  .          .     ,   .  -11,       ,      ,      .   .
     U     .   -43  140- .  .  U . 350 ,     .      ,
   400.       ,   .             ,       .            .

----------


## ve3kf

> -50  -  .


        -50,  .       ,    .    ,     .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

To:  RU9CA
  .  :wink: 
     EW1CA?
   ,    -50,   EW1CA      -50.
      .
73!

----------


## RU9CA

> EW1CA?


   (     ) -   -3.   -5,       -9  -11.
   ""   -5  -5      ,     -9  -11 -         -          -    -  -3      -5.
  .
  - ,   -5   -3     "".
   -  = .   - .
    ,      +350 -  -3   -5     "", .. -     .

.. -     -  ,        :Smile:  -  ""    "" .   -       .
 ,   ,  -3 (   -5),   ,  -3,   - -5,   .....       ""   ""    :Crazy:

----------


## RU9CA

"+3 "
 - -.
 -   ""   ,   ,   -  .

----------


## RU9CA

-   .
! 
   .
  -      ,   ,   -   ,   ,   ""   ""     ""      :Smile: 

.. -  "" -     ???

.. -    !  ,         ,       .           -     ,      ,   25-50  -     .    -  .

----------


## HFuser

> EW1CA - HFuser?


  ,   .  140   .  ,               ,       ,   -  .
           . ,  -140    50-           -   .       "-", , .      :

----------

1800 ,     :Crazy:

----------

.            .
              .
            .       .

----------


## Filin-2000

.



> 


 .   . ,  -       " ".    :Embarassed:  
        ,  -     .    ""  ,   ))))
 -43     ""      "". ))     . 
       - .
 "3" - 2   "+".

----------


## HFuser

> ,     .


  ?

----------


## HFuser

> - .


 ,  -   . 2    /  .    ,       .
   - ,   .   -    ,         ,  .

----------


## New-user

.
        (     ),     .
     1900-2200 ,    .            ,    SX-100     1-3%   . WARC    ,    .

Ia, Ua, Ig2, Ug2, Pout, Preflected, Ig1,Temp   .
     .     ,   6   ,  2    ,  .
    ,    ,     DL2KQ,       ,       -140.
     .
      (      Honeynell   ),     .        ,   . 
      ,     ,  ,   . AVR Atmega 16.  15      .        ,      3 . 
       .      ,     ,      ,   .         .  ,     ,        RV4LK     .

      ,           , .
             ,          (  )   .
,  84
P.S. , ,     ,       .
      ,    .
           ,     .
       .

----------


## HFuser

> 2    .


 .        ,     .



> -     .


 ?      ,    ?    .



> 


  ,             ,    .   ,    - ,    ,    ,    " "   ,      140.

----------


## HFuser

,    ,    2    .

----------


## HFuser

> .


 


> 2    /  .


     .     ,  ,      .

----------

New-user           .  +   -   .(    )
    .     .  .(  )       .  .     +.       .
         .    .      .   .      .
         .          270.       ( )  .      ( -   ).    -        .
 -         .
        -35    .(144) .
   .      .-    -    .       .

----------


## RU9CA

,     ,  .. -     .
 ,    ,     ,     .
          -       ?
   ,     .

      -      -     :Smile: 
  "" -     1.1,     0.
   -            -        .                        -  .
    ,               .
 R -      .
         -     -      1.1  ,         .
  -      ,     (   1.1)  ,   .
    -    .
   - 0.01-0.5 
 - 10-20 .

----------

.     . ..       .         -118  .         25% .     .          .         .      3..         5000    (.  50.) ?    .   .  -  . -   . .    .   .    .    .      .  10-15  .  .   .       .   .     .    .      -10 .    200.    30-40 .  .          .      .

----------

.                .      .                  .       .    .
           .
         .     .
  .      .     .                   .
1)  .(      )    (     )         .     .             .      . 
2)    ( ) .        .    ..

----------

> ,    ,     DL2KQ,       ,       -140.


-      ...     ?

----------


## Filin-2000

.
   ?
http://www.kippribor.ru/?id=309
"        :  ,  ,  , ,  "
       ?   :Rolling Eyes:  
    ,          .
  ""   2.  " "   , ,            .   :Rolling Eyes:                   ...
  ,      5000.  650   25    <10   :Rolling Eyes:       .
   ,   ,  ...
 .

----------

HFuser       .        .        .       .
           ?
        .?      . .

----------


## RU9CA

kuwalda -    .   -   -      :Crazy:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

* :
     ew1mm.        2     .* 
      ...
    1        -43        +420 , 
     350 ,   ,         .
  ,    *UT6IB*,     .
   1    +420  (  +400 ).
73!

----------


## R3MM

-136       -43.    60-   , ,     .

----------

RK1AT, UR5QOP

----------


## ra3pdl

!
   -140,       .       ,    .  ,    ? 
.

----------


## BEAR

G3SEK     ))

----------

